# Surf Fishing Advice... PORT A.



## ATXFishdaddy (Feb 29, 2012)

So, some buddies and I are headed down to port-A in 2 weeks. We usually stick to the bays targeting specs and reds, but this trip we are thinking about sticking around the beach(dont have a boat)(yet). We all have 7 foot spinning set-ups and a couple of surf rods.. Whats the deal with the different cuts? Which ones are best to target for specs/reds? What other fish are out there for us to catch?(i know about the sharks, just opt not to think about them). All advice and help is very much appreciated.. Is it best to just keep driving down the beach looking for birds, or is there something else to look for as well to determine a good spot to set up shop. 

Thanks, 

FishDaddy.:texasflag


----------



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

*Surf fishing pointers*

Here are some pointers for a successful fishing trip at the surf:
1. Get to the water's edge at daylight - if you haven't caught fish by 11 a.m. go home
2. Bring live bait: mullet and/or shrimp - cast them in the first gut with our without a weight, depending on the current.
3. As you travel the beach front slowly eye the surface for nervous bait activity in the water's surface or the action of diving birds in the area - this is a clue that predators are nearby.
4. If the water is muddy, it may not produce trout but you will be able to find Redfish, Drum, Whitings, and catfish.
5. If the surf water clarity is good, then you may be able to find trout - sand and speckled.
6. In the early morning light top water lures will attract strikes and is worth a try.
7. If you remain at a location with bait soaking in excess of 45 minutes with no bites, move on to another site.
Good luck to you - tight lines!:spineyes:


----------



## ATXFishdaddy (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you.. Those are great tips!


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Are the jetties worth trying this time of year at Port A?
Is the tide real important in the surf?


----------



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

*Jetty fishing*

The jetties at Port O'C are worth fishing from a boat; having a boat gives you the capability of mobility to locate drop offs and holes in the bottom where you will find large redfish gathered to feed on moving bait through the channel. A modest moving tide is needed for better success. Fishing the rock crevaces for trout can also pay off with live bait or soft plastics. You will need to be very observant and look for bait in the periphery of the channel near the rocks, and some eddy currents where they may be concentrated to find fish. It will take some time to learn the better areas that hold fish. Using a dept soulder to find fish concentrated in bottom holes and at the edge of bars will be necessary. Once they are located you can drift over the area as you jig you bait in the area and re-drift as you need to over the area productive of fish. Its not wise to anchor in the channel; you may get swamped by passing large boats - wear a life jacket in case you are thrown out of the boat with a passing rig boat or ship.
Good luck; keep us posted on how you do.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll let ya'll know if I can catch anything.

I don't have a boat, so I'm gonna try the Port Aransas jetty.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

you might also look into Fish Pass Jetties, there is a silted in pass with 2 short jetties south down Mustang Island. Public beach, 2WD (typically), can drive right to it, surf fish on the north side and fish the rock at will

a little further south is Packery Jetties

both are smaller than the PA Jetties... be sure to have the appropriate beach parking permits, otherwise they WILL get you!


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone know of some good bay side wading spots in Port A?


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Dtrojcak said:


> Anyone know of some good bay side wading spots in Port A?


Shamrock Cove


----------



## salty balls (Aug 12, 2005)

Stick to the beach right now fish with top waters untill around 9:00 then switch to croker free lined u dont have to wade out past the first bar just look for deep wade guts . Throw top water parallel to bar. last two weeks on PINS produced 58 trout and 10 reds , 1 jack , 1 tarpon and one huge smanish mack with this method. That the beach is on FIRE....


----------



## ATXFishdaddy (Feb 29, 2012)

salty balls said:


> Stick to the beach right now fish with top waters untill around 9:00 then switch to croker free lined u dont have to wade out past the first bar just look for deep wade guts . Throw top water parallel to bar. last two weeks on PINS produced 58 trout and 10 reds , 1 jack , 1 tarpon and one huge smanish mack with this method. That the beach is on FIRE....


Where is the best spot to get croakers with the cast net? Better to just buy them or what? Also, what size hook would you free line them with? Circle hook? Thanks again yall.. this is super helpful information. 1 day and counting........:texasflag


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

ATXFishdaddy said:


> Where is the best spot to get croakers with the cast net? Better to just buy them or what? Also, what size hook would you free line them with? Circle hook? Thanks again yall.. this is super helpful information. 1 day and counting........:texasflag


buy them if anyone has them.. get a good aerator to keep them alive/lively


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I bought one of those bilge pump type aerators from academy for around $30 and used an old 48qt cooler. I bought croaker at 5:30am, they were still alive when I got home at 2pm and still active. I drained a little water and refilled every couple of hours or so.


----------

